# New to towing  ? Detachable Tow Bars ?!



## mrfluffyfeet. (16 January 2015)

Not new to horses but completely new to towing!


I have bought a Suzki Grand Vitara to tow off of,  any one used one of these to tow off of before ?

It was already fitted with a detachable tow bar , any advice ? are they good to use ? i have also no clue how to fit it ( 

also i was thinking of a cheval liberte trailer ? any good reviews ? 


All comments helpful thank you !!!


----------



## ROG (16 January 2015)

Cannot help with towbars but can help with weight and licence issues especially if intending to tow on a B only licence - see the HHO TOWING CLINIC link in my signature below


----------



## Equi (16 January 2015)

I would never tow with a detachable tow bar. Get one fitted.


----------



## clippi (16 January 2015)

My old car was a grand vitara with detachable tow bar. Could only tow my lightweight boy in a lightweight trailer (think old fibreglass rice) when in an Ifor I was close to the limit. I never detached the tow bar after the first times and the clip rusted shut. However, before this, I did have a time when the trailer was empty and a parked partially on the kerb, the tow bar twisted round and partially detached!


----------



## Honey08 (17 January 2015)

Get a real tow bar fitted.  I've heard of too many detachable a detaching when not meant to.  I wouldn't put anything I cared about in a trailer on a detachable bar.


----------

